

Entrepreneur meetups in Melbourne - bootload
http://www.rosshill.com.au/article/silicon-beach-melbourne/

======
flashgordon
Id like to add a related one to this one -

<http://wpmu.thepodcastnetwork.com/siliconbeach/>

